# Norwegian: Double Silver winners



## Grefsen

Here is a question for some of the *norsk fotball *fans who post here.  If a Norwegian *fotball* club finishes second in the league and wins a siver medal for this and also wins silver after losing in the Cup Final would *"Dobbel sølv vinner"* be an accurate way to describe *på norsk *the season that this club had?


----------



## JoakimG

Adding "t" after "dobbel" would be more correct and also sound better.


----------



## Grefsen

JoakimG said:


> Adding "t" after "dobbel" would be more correct and also sound better.



*Tusen takk for hjelpen JoakimG*!  

*Nå skal jeg bruk "Dobbelt sølv vinner" med navn av min favoritt norsk fotball klubb.  
*


----------



## hanne

Shouldn't sølvvinner be spelled as one word?


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk for hjelpen JoakimG*!
> 
> *Nå skal jeg bruk "Dobbelt sølv vinner" med navn av min favoritt norsk fotball klubb. *


 
I continue my nitpicking: "sølvvinner" in one word. "fotballklubb" in one word.


----------



## Magb

JoakimG said:


> Adding "t" after "dobbel" would be more correct and also sound better.



This is actually quite interesting. I had to read "dobbelt sølvvinner" many times in my head before I could get it sound grammatical at all. My reasoning for preferring "dobbel" was that the adjective is modifying the compound "sølvvinner", of which "vinner", which is masculine, is the head. The other reading is obviously that the adjective is modifying "sølv", which is neuter, and then "dobbelt sølv" is compounded with "vinner". So it's a question of [[[dobbelt] [sølv]] [vinner]] vs. [[dobbel] [[sølv] [vinner]].

Now, after writing this post, both "dobbel sølvvinner" and "dobbelt sølvvinner" sound slightly wrong to me. Very annoying.


----------



## hanne

I'd say that "dobbel sølvvinner" is something like two winners (as in "double winner" - sounds more like a tie for first place), whereas "dobbelt sølvvinner" is a winner of double silver (2 times silver).
(this reasoning was made from a Danish pov, but I'd think it works the same in Norwegian in this case)


----------



## oskhen

hanne said:


> I'd say that "dobbel sølvvinner" is something like two winners (as in "double winner" - sounds more like a tie for first place), whereas "dobbelt sølvvinner" is a winner of double silver (2 times silver).
> (this reasoning was made from a Danish pov, but I'd think it works the same in Norwegian in this case)


 
I second that. "Dobbel sølvvinner" definitely sounds like two winners, or perhaps that the medal is won by Siamese twins?


----------



## Magb

oskhen said:


> I second that. "Dobbel sølvvinner" definitely sounds like two winners, or perhaps that the medal is won by Siamese twins?



Hehe, I see what you're saying. The difference is probably that to me, "dobbel" can carry the meaning of "twice (at different times)", not just "two at once".


----------

